# Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?



## mcreal (9. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei meine __ Hel-X Tonne zu bauen.
Beim Schmutzablauf,bin ich heute ins grübeln geraten.
Geplant hatte ich bisher den Schmutzablauf (wie man an es am häufigstens sieht) seitlich mit einem 50er Rohr kurz über dem Tonnenboden anzubringen.

Besser wäre es wohl,den Schmutzablauf direkt (waagerecht) in den Tonnenboden einzubauen.
Man hätte damit ja praktisch eine Art "Bodenablauf" in der Tonne.Dies dürfte beim Schmutz ablassen wesentlich effektiver sein,als ein seitliches Rohr,was ein paar cm über dem Tonnenboden sitzt.Da ich meine Tonne (für die IH) sowieso höher stellen muss,wäre das eigentlich kein Problem.
Ich frage mich nun allerdings,wenn man den Flansch im Tonnenboden anbringt und die Tonne "mittig frei steht",ist dann die Belastung(Wasserdruck) für den Flansch / Rohr zu hoch?

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## sbecs (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Nein das geht problemlos, die Tonne ist doch selbst noch verstärkt. Bei meinen 3 Tonnen ging das problemlos, es braucht ja auch nur ein 50iger Bodenablauf mit Zugschieber davor zu sein.
Denk nur an ein Dachrinnengitter davor, du willst doch nicht das Helix wegspülen.
Wir reden doch über Regentonnen, oder?
Gruss Steffen


----------



## mcreal (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Hallo Steffen,

ja,wir reden über Regentonnen.
Meine Befürchtung war/ist nur dabei,durch ein 50er Loch im Tonnenboden,der Tonne eniges an Stabilität zu rauben.
Das heißt,Du hast ebenfalls via Flansch und 50er Rohr Deinen Schmutzablauf direkt am Tonnenboden realisiert?

Hast Du vielleicht mal nen Foto von Deiner Filteranlage?

PS: Das __ Hel-X ist via Medienauflage gesichert.


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Hallo Mike,
Wenn Du bedenken hast, die Tonnen hoch zu stellen, dann würde sich anbieten, dass Du vielleicht eine OSB oder Sperrholzplatte entsprechend Deines BA ausschneidest.

Also im Prinzip ein Zwischenboden aufbauen, der der Gewichtsverteilung dient und trotzdem die Möglichkeit bietet, dass Du nach dem Aufstellen der Tonnen dann die Entwässerungsleitungen an den BA anschliessen kannst.

Ich hoffe Du kannst der Idee folgen, ansonsten müsste ich morgen eine Zeichnung machen, denn nu geh ich in Bettchen 
:muede


----------



## sbecs (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Hallo Mike,
ich kann heute abend mal ein Foto machen wie die Tonnen von unten aussehen, mit Schieber usw da ich sie ja bereits abgebaut habe für den Teichumbau. 
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Nori (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Du kannst den Boden auch dünn ausbetonieren und zu deinem Auslauf hin ein Gefäller herstellen - entweder schräg für einen seitlichen Ablauf oder trichterförmig für einen mittigen Ablauf.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du kannst der Idee folgen, ansonsten müsste ich morgen eine Zeichnung machen, denn nu geh ich in Bettchen
> :muede



Hallo Andreas,

ne,weiss schon wie Du das meinst.
Sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Denke wenn ich den Flansch mittig im Boden einsetze,sollte auch kein Betonieren nötig sein.

@Steffen
Das wäre supi.Denn das Bildchen würde mich trotzdem noch interessieren.


----------



## willi1954 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

bei mir siehts so aus, 50iger Bodenablauf mittig mit 50iger Zugschieber.
Wichtig, ich musste den Bodenablauf stützen (Stein und elastische Gummiauflage) weil der Wasserdruck den Boden stark gewölbt hat und die Belastung auf die Rohrverbindung zu stark wurde.

Gruss Willi


----------



## sbecs (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Hallo Mike,
bin extra nochmal in die Garage wegen Dir  , hier mal ein paar Pics. Ich habe aber wie zu erkennen ist keinen großen Bodenablauf genommen sondern eine Tankdurchführung, denke da war es wohl einfacher als bei Willi.
Natürlich sind die Tonnen ungereinigt, man verzeihe...:beten

Gruss Steffen


----------



## mcreal (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*



willi1954 schrieb:


> bei mir siehts so aus, 50iger Bodenablauf mittig mit 50iger Zugschieber.
> Wichtig, ich musste den Bodenablauf stützen (Stein und elastische Gummiauflage) weil der Wasserdruck den Boden stark gewölbt hat und die Belastung auf die Rohrverbindung zu stark wurde.
> 
> Gruss Willi



Hallo Willi,

ja mit dem Wasserdruck auf dem Tonnenboden und damit auf den Flansch/Bodenablauf,war ja auch mein erster Gedanke.Deshalb die Anfrage.
Dabei hast Du ja den Mercedes unter den Regentonnen.Die sollen wohl auch ziemlich stabil sein.Die Teile würden mir auch sehr gut gefallen.Leider sehr teuer....



sbecs schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> bin extra nochmal in die Garage wegen Dir  , Gruss Steffen



Hallo Steffen,

vielen Dank für die Bilder und den extra Weg in die Garage. 
Bilder sagen doch mehr als tausend Worte(Postings)
Ich werde auch "nur" einen Flansch nehmen.
Wie verhält es sich den bei Dir mit dem Wasserdruck auf den Tonnenboden?
Hast Du ebenfalls noch irgendeine extra "Abstützung" für den Flansch bzw. 50er Rohr?


----------



## sbecs (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Morgen Mike,
die Tonnen standen natürlich auf einem Sockel, bei mir war der aus übrig geblieben Pflastersteinen, so dass die Tonne bis auf die Stelle mit dem Ablauf eigentlich vollflächig auf den Steinen stand, von daher war der Druck gut verteilt.Ich hatte den Bodenablauf aller 3 Tonnen an ein Rohr gelegt und beim Wasserwechsel dann eine Tonne nach der anderen abgelassen während die vorherige bereits wieder voll lief. War eigentlich ne easy-sache.
Was ich damals nicht berechnet hatte war dass die Tonnen auch in Breite gehen wenn Wasser darin ist deshalb musste ich die Verbindungen zwischen den Tonnen nochmal nachdichten.
MfG
Steffen


----------



## Stephan D (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schmutzablauf Tonnenfilter.Wie habt ihr das gelöst?*

Hallo ,

wenn schon Tonne , dann immer den Flansch in den Boden und nicht seitlich . So kann sie komplett entlert, und ohne großen Auffand gespült werden . 100er KG ist auch kein Problem . Zudem ergibt sich so eine effektieve Möglichkeit zur BA Spülung . Da kann man 50er nämlich vergessen .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte sehr gerne hier einmal einhaken, auch wenn das Thema bereits schon deutlich zurück liegt.

Mein neues "Konzept" zur Entleerung zwecks der Reinigung meiner Regentonnen (GRAF, 300l, PP), sieht einen Bodenablauf vor. Ich bin es leid immer wieder die Schmutzwasserpumpe zu verwenden und/oder den mitgelieferten Ablaufhahn zu verwenden.

Nun stelle ich mir derzeit einen 50er Flansch vor, welchen ich eigentlich am aller liebsten mit einem Standrohr abriegeln möchte. Jetzt stellt sich mir jedoch beim Kunststoff der Regentonne die folgende Frage: Womit dichte ich den Flansch sicher ab? Welcher Kleber ist für PP zu verwenden oder habt ihr dort mittels Gummidichtungen gearbeitet?

Vielen Dank vorab.

LG
Marcus


----------



## Sonnengruesser (11. Juni 2019)

Sikaflex 221 - das Zeug klebt ziemlich alles (PVC auf PP, Granit auf Finger, Kartuschenpistole in die Kartusche....)
Den Flansch natürlich auch noch verschrauben.


----------



## Zacky (11. Juni 2019)

Kleben wird schwierig, aber wenn Du die Unter- und die Oberseite jeweils mit Dichtmittel (FixAll, FixSeal, Innotec o.ä.) eindichtest, sollte es gut funktionieren.


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juni 2019)

Hier gab es auch schon einmal ein ganz wunderbares Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...lug-–-verarbeiten-von-innotec-adheseal.39667/

Dort entnehme ich, dass die Vorbereitung essentiell für ein gutes Ergebnis ist. Ich denke ich werde neben dem Innotec noch den besagten Primer zur Sicherheit besorgen und es dann einfach ausprobieren. Das Nachziehen der Schrauben, so im letzten Beitrag vorgeschlagen, werde ich jedoch nicht nachmachen. Das widerspricht dem Primer. 

Danke für die guten Hinweise!


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2019)

derMaggus schrieb:


> oder habt ihr dort mittels Gummidichtungen gearbeitet?


Hallo Marcus,
für solche Dichtungen eignen sich EPDM Folien Reste ganz gut, die Größe mit dem Zirkel aufzeichnen und dann einfach mit der Schere herausschneiden.


----------



## derMaggus (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo mitch,

besten Dank! Auch davon hatte ich bereits gelesen. Empfiehlt sich hier die Stärke 1,2 oder 1,5mm? Mir gefällt der Gedanke dort mit einer Flächendichtung zu arbeiten und keinen Kleber für den Zweck zu entfremden.


----------

